# 2 Weeks From Calais - Where To Go?



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We have a 2 week holiday in September in France. Trouble is I don't know where to go:

Don't want to go too far south (Lyon is the limit).
Would rather drive for a couple of days and then meader back. 

Any advice apreciated on areas to tour. Had thought about the Dijon/Swiss border area but not sure. Where would you go?

Thanks


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

theres so much that you can do, with a couple of weeks, theres, 

massif central, which is very picture-skew, the rhone valle, if you avoid the industrial areas, then bimble upwards to do the Lille area, honestly, you could probably just close your eyes ...no actually dont do that... you can find something spectacular almost round every corner, and, of course, theres the theme parks like asterix, disney and futurscope thingy.

sorry to be a bit vague,, but if you give us an idea what you like/dislike, it would narrow down the answers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we found a lovely campsite just below San Sebastian amazing views and approx a 2 day drive from Calais...............lovely little place nice restuarants etc etc let me know if you want more details.

We loved it and I could certainly spend a few days there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Loire Valley has lots to see.

Brittany is brilliant and Normandy too

The Somme estuary and the towns along the coast south of Le Touquet

In our experience there is something of interest in almost every bit of France.

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The Auvergne is beautiful and often forgotten.

but I agree with Grizzly . France is magic.


San Sebastian ? have the Basques moved it ????????????


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where to Go 2 weeks in France*

Hello there,

We part live in France. For 25 years or so we darted down the Autoroutes to the French med (My favourite is anywhere west of Ste Maxine). We tried the odd week in Brittany, Loire, South West, Dordogne etc.

Until one day a Friend of mine who races those serious power boats that look more like a Space Shuttle suggested we tried Annecy. He said instead of going down to the Med, why not try it, far less pretencious than the south.

So we did and now Annecy or Lake Annecy is our next best favorite.

>Click Here - Claims to be the cleanest lake in Europe

*Stay on the Western Side for a Cycle Lane into town
*Stay one the Eastern Side for late sun and Sunset
*You can take your cycles on the lake boats so boat there, cycle home
*Many sites to choose from
*September weather should be good
*Easy Acces to Calais
*Lovely Old Town
*Lots to do

If you need any more info please ask, though we are away for a week or so.

Trev.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

My suggestion would be, check the weather forecasts and head for the sunniest places. NW france often gets the tail of the weather system over the UK. France does not have many bad places so you can't really go wrong wherever you go. Make every day a new adventure, and enjoy it.

PS Just stay well clear of the Paris Peripherique, though it can be a an adventure, if you like white knuckle rides.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks fot the replies. 

Have done normandy/brittany a few times, also loire valley. The med coast looks a bit far. I would like to do the med coast, but not the riviera area. Need 3 weeks for that as also want to sample italy.

I suppose i had in mind the area between the massif central and interlaken in switzerland, but don't know the area. 

We tend to like historic interesing towns and picture skew scenery. We generally move on every day or other day for a few mies.

2 hounds with us too.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Get yourself down the south end. It's not that far. We are going in a couple of weeks down to Rodez and then onto Carcassonne for two weeks.

Wherever you go have a great time.

Johnny F


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We've been in France for 10 days now and arrived in Millau yesterday (70 miles north of Montpellier). Staying in the Les Rivages camp site - best we have been to yet - swimming pool, river for the dog to cool down, 5 minute walk into town and free wi-fi  (but park close to reception). Excellent scenery and according to the book theres a bar and resturant on site but I've yet to get round to looking for them. In September with an ACSI card you'd pay 14 Euro per night although it's about 120 miles further south than Lyon.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

billym said:


> The Auvergne is beautiful and often forgotten.
> 
> but I agree with Grizzly . France is magic.
> 
> San Sebastian ? have the Basques moved it ????????????


I wasn't saying San Sebastion was in France :roll: merely if you are down toward the bottom areas of France the area we stayed just below San Sebastion over the border is very nice.....................just trying to be helpful :wink:

AND the title did say 2 Weeks From Calais - Where To Go? :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi KRULL so you have given up on the Portsmouth to Caen ferry due to prices. ( I could possibly save you 15% If it was usefull to you)
i have just checked , and yes they do seem over the top for September, even the Poole Cherbourg route.
Last year during our "flood season" we spent two weeks trecking down to the south of France on the autoroutes and using aires.
Spent a week around St Tropez area before returning thro the Gorge De Verdon. Well worth it.
Did not use autoroutes on the way back and saved a few pounds.
This year we will probably book the ferry late (Sea France) and just head for where the wheather seems to be best.
Never been to France in September though. No kids to please either.
So anything goes.
Ceheers 
Dave P


----------

